# wicd not finding ip or ap

## dr_benway

Hi everyone,

Having trouble connecting to the internet for the past two days. Wired connection works fine. Wifi hasn't worked. Network Manager wasn't recognizing my WEP key, so i replaced it with wicd. It accepted my passkey but when not using a static IP, wicd can't find my IP address. When using a static IP it can't find my access point. I've read through the posts and followed the solutions on this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405775

But to no avail. I'm new to gentoo and have enjoyed it so far.

Has anyone else come across this or does anyone know a solution?

----------

## BillWho

Have you tried net-wireless/wpa_supplicant ? I just setup wireless on two computers and so far so good. It did take a little finagling to get it up and going. 

I followed the instructions here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Here's my configuration file if it helps:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

	ssid="home-network"

	psk="itsasecret"

	proto=RSN

	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

	pairwise=TKIP

	auth_alg=OPEN

	priority=5

	id_str="gentoo"

}

Maybe detailing you network hardware here will help with other viewers.

Good Luck   :Wink: 

----------

